# antidepressants and hyperthyroidism



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm trying to research but not finding much information up front, I will continue looking though. What I'm trying to find is if there are any reports of how becoming medically hyperthyroid after TT affects how your body reacts to antidepressants.

I'm starting to feel the new 150mcg dose kick in, and what a difference! However, after living with dysthymia (long term depression), I wonder if I'm just feeling "normal" (in other's eyes, my normal for so long has been just existing to severe depression at times), or if becoming hyper will cause the antidepressants to put me in a hypomanic type state.

On a side note, I'm wondering if I should start taking my synthroid in the morning? I've been taking it at bedtime with no problem, but with this new dose last night I woke up a couple times feeling like I'd just drank 3 energy drinks. If its due to timing of taking the pill I'd rather have that energy during the day lol.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nodakmom said:


> I'm trying to research but not finding much information up front, I will continue looking though. What I'm trying to find is if there are any reports of how becoming medically hyperthyroid after TT affects how your body reacts to antidepressants.
> 
> I'm starting to feel the new 150mcg dose kick in, and what a difference! However, after living with dysthymia (long term depression), I wonder if I'm just feeling "normal" (in other's eyes, my normal for so long has been just existing to severe depression at times), or if becoming hyper will cause the antidepressants to put me in a hypomanic type state.
> 
> On a side note, I'm wondering if I should start taking my synthroid in the morning? I've been taking it at bedtime with no problem, but with this new dose last night I woke up a couple times feeling like I'd just drank 3 energy drinks. If its due to timing of taking the pill I'd rather have that energy during the day lol.


Just wanted you to know I have read your post and don't have an answer but I am thinking about it.

One thing I would do is ask a Board Certified Psychiatrist your question as they are supposed to know this stuff. They are medically trained.


----------

